# Golf & Business?.Go Together Like A Horse & Carriage!



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

> I guess it doesn’t have the same ring that the Sinatra song had but it’s accurate. Golf is the game of business. More deals are closed in a golf course club house or through the relationships cultivated while playing golf than with any other endeavor.
> 
> There are a couple of reasons for this. One, even though in America the game of golf has spilled over to the “common man”, having lowered the costs through municipal golf courses, daily fee courses and other like facilities the is not as common in other countries, especially Europe. Golf is still considered the game of kings and royalty. It is still considered a prestigious game. Outside the US golf is expensive.
> 
> ...


Source-Golf & Business?.Go Together Like A Horse & Carriage!


----------

